# 601 Black Label Ecuador Robusto Cigar Review - Beautiful smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Unlike other DPGs this one doesn't over power you with spice, but still has enough to keep it interesting. A near perfect burn with an earthy aroma...

Read the full review here: 601 Black Label Ecuador Robusto Cigar Review - Beautiful smoke


----------

